# Budgie chicks



## bluebudgies1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi,

I have a budgie pair that had 4 chicks i want to know when should i move the chicks to new cage so they are on their own and eat themselves ( i want to take the stress of parents as soon as possible) ?


----------



## YellowFeather10 (Aug 2, 2018)

I would recommend not to move the chicks unless you must as it could stress the chicks and they would be unable to care for themselves. When the chicks are old enough they will climb out of the nesting box by themselves and travel in and out of the nesting box till they are old enough to be moved. You can tell they are old enough to be moved when they are almost the size of their parents and have grown feathers, they will look almost identical to an adult bird. I hope this was helpful! I always recommend reading the stickies on breeding as they are very helpful. Good luck!


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

You'll start to notice the chicks being more and more curious about going outside of the nest box, around 4-5 weeks old. Once they are sleeping outside of then nest box, and eating on their own and no longer begging to be fed by mom or dad, that's when they can be moved to their own cage. They should be around 7-8 weeks old.

Keep in mind that each chick is an individual, and may take a bit longer (or shorter) time to adjust. Keep a close eye on each one of them, and make the best decision possible.


----------

